# Debadge or Dip?



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

It'll be hard to debadge the rear bow tie bc there will be holes to fill. 

I have an RS and I just debadged the LT and put an RS badge in its place. I don't think the badges look that bad on this car tbh

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I dipped the Cruze badge, but I am debating just removing it now. I think it looks good, but i keep having issues with the dip peeling on the sides (near the car body), and even though it is not very noticeable, it bugs me.
As for the Bowtie, i would either Dip it Black, or maybe get a can of touch up paint form the dealer & a clear and match it to the body color (this is what I pan on doing). I dipped mine, but I wish it had more of a shine to it, than Dip provides, and if I am going to put a clear on it, then I might as well use body color paint as well.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Debadge but keep the bow ties. You could go either red or black, both would look good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mick said:


> Debadge but keep the bow ties. You could go either red or black, both would look good.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thats what i was leaning toward. I'll probably black dip the front and rear bow-ties, go for the black/red all around look. Thanks guys.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Totally dip the bowties


----------



## DippedCruze (Aug 25, 2013)

dipping is an addiction... first emblems, then total "Chrome Delete"... I liked my Cruze... until I dipped the emblems. That's when I fell in love!


----------

